# Honda shear bolts



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

I took the big plunge and bought a new Honda HS928TA. Ran it for 20 minutes and broke one of the small shear bolts on the one auger. Does anybody know what Class of bolt this is? I refuse to pay what Honda probably wants. Local stores can supply this stuff, but not sure what strength to buy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this it?

Shear Pin & Nut for Honda 90102-732-010 & 90114-SA0-000 Snowblowers | Snowblower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If this blower is brand new, let the place you bought it or honda themselves know about it. (i know they will say something you did caused it) If nothing you did other than run it. were you blowing snow? make mention in case there is a constant problem when under normal conditions.

leave that paper trail... especially on a unit priced like the hondas


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Seeing as how it's brand new, I would get the Honda shear pin.
As was mentioned previously, make sure there is a paper trail so that if you have further problems you have something to back you up for warranty.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Broke a shear pin in the first 20 minutes? Yikes How'd that happen?

I picked up a couple to have on hand for my HS622. Don't remember them being too outrageously priced, but I know what you mean. Honda does seem to be pretty proud of their stuff sometimes.


----------



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Is this it?
> 
> Shear Pin & Nut for Honda 90102-732-010 & 90114-SA0-000 Snowblowers | Snowblower Parts | MFG Supply


No, the ones Im looking for are the small non shouldered ones that go on the augers. They are only 3/4" in length.


----------



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Broke a shear pin in the first 20 minutes? Yikes How'd that happen?
> 
> I picked up a couple to have on hand for my HS622. Don't remember them being too outrageously priced, but I know what you mean. Honda does seem to be pretty proud of their stuff sometimes.


I never hit anything except maybe a piece of ice. I was cleaning off a piece of sidewalk that I had previously cleaned with old Craftsman. Probably a whole 6" of snow in total if that. I have the auger set high enough, so it would clear any expansion joints, etc. Maybe the original pins are weak, thats why Id like to know what grade they are. They look like a regular cheap grade 5 to me. The other shouldered shear bolts on the main shaft appear to be grade 8.


----------

